# FreeBSD 7.2 VFS/devfs race condition exploit 0day



## Mad_Dud (Oct 8, 2009)

http://security-sh3ll.blogspot.com/2009/10/freebsd-72-vfsdevfs-race-condition.html



> FreeBSD 7.2 and below (including 6.4) are vulnerable to race condition in VFS
> and devfs code, resulting in NULL pointer dereference. In contrast to pipe race
> condition, this vulnerability is actually much harder to exploit.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7461


----------



## Mad_Dud (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sorry


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2009)

It's not a 0-day. The bug was known and is fixed. It's a 0-day exploit when it abuses an unknown bug.


----------

